# Stopped Lurking, Still Shopping



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Gretting Outbackers,

After a few months of lurking, reading several thousand posts, I am joining in the foray. As my name implies we have *Not Yet* made the leap into a TT. I have truly enjoyed both the information and humor found on this forum, much better than the other forumâ€¦. 
A little about me (us). 
Married with three boys (6, 4, 8mnths)
Active Army helicopter pilot CH 47 Chinook (I know a little about hauling capacity)
Wife resigned from active army to be full time mom and spends her days trying to home-school and otherwise entertain the fire-team we are raising.
Enjoy:
Camping, still only tent
Hunting, with a bow, anything else is shooting








Skiing, climbing, mountain-biking, kayaking or anything else that keeps me outside
Flying (thats why I became a pilot)

Currently finishing a MS in industrial engineering (human factors)

Moving again this coming summer and would like to have trailer by then.
We are looking at the 26RS and 28RSS because we love the four-bunk room.

Planning on spending two or three days at the Tampa super show in January, supposedly the largest RV show east of the Mississippi maybe in the country.

Enough rambling on. I will be around, reading and asking questions, and if my name changes you know I have made the leap. Thanks for all the info.

Jared and Family


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Not Yet

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

I am glad you found this site helpful. I wish I found this site before buying a TT.

Well my wife and I have similar interests and 3 childern (minus the pilot - however, I like fast cars if that counts).

We camped with canoe and tent for the longest time. The style we camped by was "leave nothing but footprints and take nothing but pictures". (No camp grounds for us..mainly northern Ont. on crown land)

We went from tent to TT (28RSS) last April and haven't looked back







It has been the best family activity for us. The TT gives the kids the camping experience and allows everyone to see country. Having little ones, we as parents sure enjoy having fridge, running water (hot) and a washroom. This would be extremely difficult to have in a tent







Oh I forgot the bed is nice too...I don't miss sleeping on the ground at all... but be an age thing









The reason for the 28RSS - 4 bunks & the side slide..We figured the extra room wouldn't hurt. The 28 is also big enough that if we found a seasonal site that we liked it could be parked for a couple years.

The 4 styles of camping that we have done so far is.

1 - Dry camping in the middle of nowhere (the back to nature style)00
2 - RV Theme Park - Entertainment for the kids and used mainly has home base as we explore the surrounding area
3 - KAO/State Parks - 1/2 way between 1 & 2
4 - Friends driveway while we visited them for a weekend

Good luck with your decision. We are sure glad we made the leap. The only regret is that we did not do it sooner.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Outbackers. The shopping part, I think, can be almost as fun as the camping. Don't hesitate to jump in and ask questions here, its what's its all about.

Glad to have you aboard and thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

Glad to have you aboard. We are a friendly group, so don't hesitate to fire some questions at us. Happy hunting!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jared,

Welcome! action

I really enjoy this forum and know you will, too.

Looking is almost as much fun as camping. I've only had my 26RS for about 4 months now and still catch myself looking on the web at other TTs. Still haven't seen one in my price range to compare!

Good luck and hope to see a signature change soon!

Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

action Welcome!!
Glad to have you aboard (I've been living too close to the Navy too long) Do you know the location of your next assignment?? I have a few friends at Knox that fly those things. I still say that they're the only aircraft in the Army inventory that can have a mid-air with itself.














Got to admit that they do fly nice though, and it must be nice to be able to carry more gear with you than just your toothbrush!
Wish you the best of luck in your search for the best TT for your family.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sensai said:


> Do you know the location of your next assignment??
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]20034[/snapback]​


I am headed up to West Point to teach for three years, then hopefully back to the field. All this time out of the cockpit hurts...
Are you a former Cobra jockey? Spent a very little time in those during DS1.

NDJolly love the cartoon.

Y-Guy -- that emoticon strikes a little close to home, my head has a weekly meeting with a razor to keep it clean.









Thor -- That has always been my understanding of camping. But the DW is born and raised in NYC so although she has been a great sport, it is time to expand our horizon.

Thanks to all for the welcome.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the site and thanks for your service!!!

We go to west point for concerts in the summer, it's a beautiful place. We're always very impressed by the dedication of the cadets and other service men and women who are there.

If you're stationed up this way next summer and have your new rig, hopefully you can join us for one of the northeast get togethers.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Hudson Basin area is a great place to live in NY (not to far to Cooperstown 5/13/05!!)

Welcome!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Jared and family,

Hope that circumstances work out for you such that you can change that "Not Yet" handle to "Got It"! This web site will definetly make the wait until next camping season much more tolerable for all of us lucky Outbackers.

Good luck!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Some of the best times my family ever had was camping when pcs'ing. It was great! Nothing to worry about since the TT was your home. I suspect it is that experience that most influences us to take up rv'ing full-time in just http://www.edo.wasem.com

One of the most enjoyable trips with our TT was to a Navy Comm site in Maine at a place called Winter Harbor. Unfortunately, the comm site is now closed and has been turned over to the NPS as part of Acadia National Park. Believe you can still camp there, tho.

Another good military famcamp in your new area is Fourth Cliff, MA. It is an old battery emplacement on the ocean. The area is administered by Hanscom AFB. The gun mounts are still there and the kids loved to play on them.

The Marines have a famcamp directly across the bay from Annapolis. We spent two Thanksgivings camped at that location. All good times! I envy this time of your life. Enjoy it now as the family will grow up real fast.

OK, so an edit. I almost forgot to welcome you to the site! WELCOME!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

vdub, when did that Navy site close in ME? I was up at Acadia two summers ago, and there was still an active Naval installition in the middle of Acadia, on the Chodic (sp?) penisula. Checking the map, it is the Winter Harbor area. Just wondering.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That would be about right -- it closed and went to the NPS two summers ago. We were there this summer when we passed thru on our way to Prince Edward Island. That's when we were informed of the tragedy. The guy in charge of security was a former Chf. who retired from the Comm station at the same time it changed hands, so he got hired by them. When we told him that we used to camp there, he let us onto the grounds and allowed us to take the back trail to the ocean that the public doesn't have access too. It was one of the nicest spots we ever got to camp at. It was a sad day when we learned it had been closed up.


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Welcome Jared.
I am also in the "not yet" category.
Ive been looking for a Keystone 21RS. Hope to have one by this summer.
Cheers!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I almost forgot,......welcome to Outbackers Not Yet. Thanks for the info vdub. The public access areas are fantastic, so I can only imagine what the non-public area's your talking about look like.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't add anything to all of the above comments but I wanted to say thanks for your service to this country. It's because of folks like you and your wife and those that have gone before you that I can enjoy my TT and live in this great country.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Jared,
I was a Medevac pilot for my first tour in Vietnam. I got a little ticked off at them shooting up the red crosses, so I got a snake transition and went back. I stayed with Cobras through DS1 (1-1Cav) and then did a tour in St. Louis. When they wanted me to go to Somalia, I asked for orders to Ft. Living Room.
Hope that you enjoy your tour on the Hudson. Great place, lots of hours (not in the air though).

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sensai said:


> I was a Medevac pilot for my first tour in Vietnam.
> /break/
> Hope that you enjoy your tour on the Hudson. Great place, lots of hours (not in the air though).
> [snapback]20080[/snapback]​


MEDEVAC in Vietnam









As for hours, I had many many many







on my first go around at the rock-bound highland home.

Jared


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I too am new to the site, and in the market for a 28rss. Looking at the competition and the lack of quality in some of the other trailers, I think I am going to try and stick with the Outback. Living in Colorado the trailers are a bit pricy!! 28rss is listing about 25,000 or so, will have to see if they are willing to nego. Might be worth while to travel out east and pick one up for the savings.

Go Army Aviation...perfer to stick with the Blackhawks though!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Love the 28RSS - Good luck with your purchase. $25,000 seems high. I paid alot less in Canadian $$. Your idea of heading east to buy one sounds like a good one to me. I would make a vacation out of it and the $$ you save should pay for the vacation









I bought mine at an RV show and saved several thousand dollars from the summer price from the same dealer.









Good luck with your purchase.

Thor


----------

